# Timeshare [Palazzo Al Velabro] in Rome, no reviews!



## silentg (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi, I am looking at Palazzo Al Velabro in Rome, Italy. I do not see any reviews. I did check the website, looks nice. Just want input from Tug members who may have stayed here.
TerryC


----------



## mav (Jul 16, 2014)

Trip advisor has reviews  check this out

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel_...-Residence_Palazzo_Al_Velabro-Rome_Lazio.html


----------



## silentg (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks Mav!


----------

